# Where is gdb7?



## SIFE (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,
I need reverse debugging future, witch only available in gdb version 7. Where I can find gdb7 for FreeBSD?


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 22, 2013)

Install devel/gdb.


----------



## adamk (Jan 22, 2013)

devel/gdb


----------



## SIFE (Jan 22, 2013)

I tried psearch gdb, but the output never has gdb7.


----------



## G_Nerc (Jan 22, 2013)

Version of devel/gdb is 7.5.1 is it what you need?


----------



## SIFE (Jan 26, 2013)

G_Nerc said:
			
		

> Version of devel/gdb is 7.5.1 is it what you need?


Any version up to 7, unfortunately this version seems doesn't support reverse debugging in FreeBSD.


----------

